
BigChainDB – The scalable blockchain database [pdf] - yarapavan
https://www.bigchaindb.com/whitepaper/bigchaindb-whitepaper.pdf
======
yarapavan
github repo -
[https://github.com/bigchaindb/bigchaindb](https://github.com/bigchaindb/bigchaindb)

docs -
[https://bigchaindb.readthedocs.org/](https://bigchaindb.readthedocs.org/)

features -
[https://www.bigchaindb.com/features/](https://www.bigchaindb.com/features/)

